
Pentagon buries evidence of $125B in bureaucratic waste - epaga
https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/pentagon-buries-evidence-of-125-billion-in-bureaucratic-waste/2016/12/05/e0668c76-9af6-11e6-a0ed-ab0774c1eaa5_story.html?postshare=5201480985071782&tid=ss_tw&utm_term=.621c10954a5f
======
lettergram
@dang

Seriously, why was this flagged? I'd argue this has politics in the article,
but doesn't seem to start anything related to "flamming" and the figures were
interesting.

------
kefka
Is this politics?

~~~
lettergram
If you're referring to the post made yesterday I would argue it is not.

~~~
forthefuture
That's kind of the problem with politics.

